# Celeste here! *CLOSED*



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello,
Poncho is crafting a doghouse and I'd like to open my gate for people to come get the DIY (for as long as he's crafting).
*Whoa! I also noticed Celeste is here too! Woot woot! (She gave my a starry sky wall)*
*Also carpet lady (Saharah) is here walking around somewhere*

*** Tips in IGB or NMT are appreciated! ****

-I will PM you the Dodo code when ready (will be taking 3 people at a time so please be patient.)
-I know there is a lot going on, on my island but please get the recipes and leave so others can come! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Square Min (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to visit with NMT..


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come please x


----------



## Quack (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 13, 2020)

can i come by for celeste please?


----------



## leohyrule (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I come for an NMT?


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to visit! Happy to bring NMT


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Can I come?  Happy to tip!


----------



## NeoTK (Apr 13, 2020)

May I drop be and speak to Celeste please? I can tip a NMT


----------



## mayornen (Apr 13, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

Any room for one more? I would love to come learn the dog house DIY


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

Mszcrystal said:


> can i come by for celeste please?


You'll be first of second batch!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



leohyrule said:


> Could I come for an NMT?


You'll be in next batch!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



nicesawa said:


> I’d love to visit! Happy to bring NMT


You'll be in next batch!


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 13, 2020)

Would I be able to come too? I don't mind the wait and I'll tip in igb :>


----------



## oranlarvitar (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I please come? I’ll give a nmt!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 13, 2020)

Would like to see good ol' Celeste!


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to drop by


----------



## fanism (Apr 13, 2020)

I would like to drop by.  Thanks


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come too!


----------



## Mye (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to visit too!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

EpicBunny said:


> Hi Can I come?  Happy to tip!


You're in third batch coming up!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



NeoTK said:


> May I drop be and speak to Celeste please? I can tip a NMT


You're in next batch up!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



mayornen said:


> May I come?


You're in next batch coming up!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to come if you’re still accepting spots.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 13, 2020)

Can i visit?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

Update: Poncho is no longer crafting the dog house


----------



## lizardon (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to come thanks, I will drop of some IGB


----------



## nekomee (Apr 13, 2020)

if you are open still please let me know


----------



## oranlarvitar (Apr 13, 2020)

Still would love to come see Celeste!


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd still like to come for Celeste too


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 13, 2020)

hello! may i come in exchange for a nmt!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 13, 2020)

hi! if you're not too busy I would like to come over too


----------



## Jassiii (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d like to come over if it’s not too much trouble X)


----------



## Emzy (Apr 13, 2020)

If you're still open would love to chime!


----------



## PeachTea04 (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to come too please


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh May I please join?


----------



## happyabg (Apr 13, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Hello,
> Poncho is crafting a doghouse and I'd like to open my gate for people to come get the DIY (for as long as he's crafting).
> *Whoa! I also noticed Celeste is here too! Woot woot! (She gave my a starry sky wall)*
> *Also carpet lady (Saharah) is here walking around somewhere*
> ...


id love to visit celeste if possibe


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

We're still going folks! For people who have not came yet, please be patient. (I 'like' the post of people who have gotten the Dodo code, so you can see how close it is to your turn)


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 13, 2020)

Someone had a communication error! If I sent you the Dodo code but the communication got interrupted, Please message me!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

Could I stop by?


----------



## Sara? (Apr 13, 2020)

Could i also come at some point


----------

